# SynTPEnh.exe problem



## harmads (May 11, 2010)

For the past three days, I have been getting a message during the "Shut Down" process which is :

"*SynTPEnh.exe
This Program is preventing your computer from shutting down.
To close this program & shut down your computer click on the SHUT DOWN NOW"*

I would appreciate someone explain to me what is happening.
Thanks


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 11, 2010)

syntpenh.exe is a process installed alongside the Synaptics touchpad for  laptop computer touchpads. Provides additional configurations and  support, and is essential on some machines for the functioning of this  input device. This program is a non-essential system process. Reinstall your touchpad drivers and see if it stops. Otherwise run a full registry scan via Registry mechanic and see it fixes any errors.


----------



## ramprasad (May 12, 2010)

Probably ur syntpenh.exe or its related files are corrupted.. 
Uninstall it from Device drivers and re-install it again... 

If this driver is not present, u can still use the mouse area in ur laptop, but special features like horizontal/vertical scrolling will not be possible.


----------



## harmads (May 12, 2010)

celldweller1591 said:


> syntpenh.exe is a process installed alongside the Synaptics touchpad for  laptop computer touchpads. Provides additional configurations and  support, and is essential on some machines for the functioning of this  input device. This program is a non-essential system process. Reinstall your touchpad drivers and see if it stops. Otherwise run a full registry scan via Registry mechanic and see it fixes any errors.





ramprasad said:


> Probably ur syntpenh.exe or its related files are corrupted..
> Uninstall it from Device drivers and re-install it again...
> 
> If this driver is not present, u can still use the mouse area in ur laptop, but special features like horizontal/vertical scrolling will not be possible.



Thankyou both for your comments. 
However I've done two things and the problem disappeared:
1. I ran SPYBOT and Norton antivirus. It removed some tracking cookies. The message has stopped coming, so, I presume the problem was because of some virus.
2. I also installed Uniblue Registry Booster. On scanning I found some 270 errors. Which I have not yet FIXED. Please comment on this if it is safe to do it and will not give any problem in operations.

Thanks


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

yes..it is safe. Registry tweakers in windows find broken & bad regitries. I suggest to remove them right away. I use Registry Mechanic(arguably one of the best app) to monitor my windows registry.


----------



## ramprasad (May 13, 2010)

yes it is safe... 
ensure that you backup the registry before cleaning it up...


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

third party programs if used to clear registry always create a backup in case of a system instability i guess.


----------



## harmads (May 13, 2010)

This app. which got installed is not a free app. and its Fix feature will be on purchasing. So is there a good free app. for this job?

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

advanced system care 3 is free and also has registry clean feature in it.


----------



## CA50 (May 13, 2010)

For cleaning registry you can use Eusing Free registry cleaner, its a free one. Alternately install Tuneup Utilities 2010 (or any previous version), there you will find a utility "1 click mantainence" Use that any all you system errors will be ironed out.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

tuneup is also paid however its trial version can be used for cleaning out bad registry entries ! same is the case with Registry Mechanic


----------



## CA50 (May 13, 2010)

^^30 days trial then also the software doesn`t stop working, only it waits for seconds.


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 13, 2010)

^^ i use that utility my way (u know what i mam talking about)


----------

